# [BUG_ASSIGNED]Bluetooth doesn't work after some time ago...

## cord

Hello Everyone, I have Gentoo, KDE on laptop with Bluetooth.

```

# dmesg | grep 4-1.5

[  475.204004] usb 4-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=8086, idProduct=0189

[  475.204014] usb 4-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

# lsusb | grep 009

Bus 004 Device 009: ID 8086:0189 Intel Corp.
```

And the log:

```

# cat /var/log/everything/current | grep bluetoothd

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] Bluetooth daemon 5.37

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] Starting SDP server

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] Bluetooth management interface 1.9 initialized

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] Failed to obtain handles for "Service Changed" characteristic

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] Not enough free handles to register service

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] Error adding Link Loss service

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] Not enough free handles to register service

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] Current Time Service could not be registered

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] gatt-time-server: Input/output error (5)

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] Not enough free handles to register service

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] Sap driver initialization failed.

Jan 16 18:52:51 [bluetoothd] sap-server: Operation not permitted (1)
```

KDE doesn't list any (No Bluetooth adapters have been found.)

What's wrong? It was working some time ago.Last edited by cord on Sun Jan 17, 2016 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

cord ...

seems to be bug 566004.

best ... khay

----------

## cord

Thanks.

/bug_assigned

----------

